# Can you identify this Classic?



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

I cannot make out the writing on the front of this machine? Is this a standard Classic or one of the cheaper versions without the solenoid? Also, roughly any idea how old it might be?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That is the Gaggia Coffee not the Classic, one very big difference, no three way solenoid otherwise identical. I would never have a machine without the solenoid. This looks very similar to the Gaggia Coffee I briefly owned and got exchanged for a better machine 3ish years ago but the steam wand looks like an earlier one so could be a bit older.

It will make perfectly good espresso as the machine is the same components as the Classic, its just the lack of 3 way solenoid is a pain with sloppy pucks or even the exploding portafilter coffee grouns all over the place moment if you forget to give it time to depressurise before removing the PF.

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have one of these on my bench at present (the one I brought around to your place Osh), with solenoid

They came in 2 different versions.

Is there an overflow pipe? Is there a chance you can try before buying?

I have had many years of good service from mine and the pressure is slightly better than some ofther Gaggia Classics I have used.

I would recomend getting the Rancilio Steam Wand if you do buy this machine. Will make a huge difference.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes it is a Gaggia Coffee in different clothes. I saw some in the Caffeshop (ex Gaggia UK) in Castleford, but my wife turned her nose up at them. So I bought the "traditional" Coffee instead. No solenoid but with a suitable routine its no problem.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah, learn something new every day, the Gaggia coffee having two versions with or without solenoid. That would make it identical to the Classic then with the solenoid barring cosmetics.

Don


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I have one of these on my bench at present (the one I brought around to your place Osh), with solenoid
> 
> They came in 2 different versions.
> 
> Is there an overflow pipe? Is there a chance you can try before buying?


There is an overflow though the pipe is missing on the picture, so it seems it has a solenoid. Also, the PF doesnt have the spouts as found on current models.

Glenn, I can't recall your's having the words Classic Coffee on the front...?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The portafilters are interchangeable amongst most Gaggia machines

The PF supplied has unbuilt holes, but the PF you are using fits this machine as well. I also have a single spout pf, with a thread to take a double or even triple spout

The machine I have on the bench has those words, although the gold colour masks the text quite well


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the model is the "old" style classic, it has solenoid etc as per the newer ones. mark


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help. Have purchased a modern version on ebay.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats great news too Osh

Don't forget to give it a good descale and backflush before use too


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

The previous owner has always regularly descaled it with Puly Cleaner Baby, a sachet of which she has included with the sale, so hopefully it looks like a well maintained machine.

Do Gaggia provide a blind filter with with their machines?

And remind me what size tamper I need? IIRC it was a 58mm...?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

58mm Tamper will fit

Blind filters are about 60p (rubber seals for the bottom of the basket) or about £2.99 for the steel basket with no holes


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

How are you getting on?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

My new (second hand) Gaggia Classic should be with me by the end of the week.


----------

